# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Lamb Pulao

## RAHEN

*

**Lamb Pulao
800 gm lamb
2 cups basmati rice
6 cups thinly slices onions
400gm peeled tomatoes
4 garlic cloves
1 piece ginger 
6 green cardamom pods or 3 black
1 bay leave
1 stick cinnamon
sea salt
2 tablespoons whole coriander seeds
2 tablespoons whole cumin seeds
ground turmeric
5 cloves
2-4 dried red chilies
2 cups water


Method:

**

**The first step is very important - you need to to wash the rice a couple times, then leave it in a bowl filled with water for 30 to 40 mins.

**

**Cut the meat in cubes and* *Season them with salt and pepper.keep it aside. chop the ginger garlic. make powder of coriender, cumin and red chillies.

**

** Heat some ghee and put* *cardamom, cinammon, cloves and the bay leaves.**Fry over high heat until the turn brownish.

***
*Add ginger-garlic and cook about 3 minutes .

**

** Add onions and cook over medium heat until onions are soft, about 10 minutes.

***
* Add ground spices, mix, and cook for a further 2 minutes.

**

Add the lamb and cook until colored on every side, mixing all the time.*

----------


## RAHEN

*

Add tomatoes, salt and turmeric ...



... and then the 2 cups water. Bring to a strong boil.



Drain the soaked rice and pour it in.



Mix well. 



** Wrap a  foil all around as tight a seal as you can. Cover and cook  this on very low heat on your stove.

***
*Here is the dish after 30-40 minutes.** Put on top some chopped coriander leaves.** Serve with a cucumber raita.***

----------


## Fairy

wow wow!! Mujhe dekhtey hi BUHAT bhookh lag gayi hai  :Big Grin:  Pulao mera favourite hai tou mein ye zaroor try karoongi  :Smile: 

Thanks siso.

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome...sure... :Big Grin: ..looks se tau me ka bhi chah raha hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

pulao is sooo tasty..I cant make it just yet but I will giv it a try. nice sharing

----------


## RAHEN

sure sis..try it...thanks 4 liking.. :Big Grin:

----------

